# Can extractor fan in bathroom be vented into attic?



## waom (25 Aug 2008)

Can an extractor fan be fitted to a bathroom and extract steam directly into the attic if it is well ventilated or will this cause condensation problems?


----------



## Towger (25 Aug 2008)

The basic answer is *No*. But I would not be supprised if a builder is trying to getaway doing this.


----------



## sydthebeat (25 Aug 2008)

mechanical extract must ventilate to the open air....

extracting steam into an attic is absolute madness, youre encouraging the growth of mould and fungus and the eventual wet rot would compromise the structural integrity of the roof timbers.....


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Aug 2008)

Why can it not be extracted from the fan out to the gutter/eaves(?) of the house?


----------



## aircobra19 (25 Aug 2008)

waom said:


> Can an extractor fan be fitted to a bathroom and extract steam directly into the attic if it is well ventilated or will this cause condensation problems?


 
I would say its a bad idea.


----------



## jab1 (25 Aug 2008)

hey waom ,i have seen this done first hand in a block of apartments in galway city where the extracters was piped straight in too the attic.it was a disaster mould everywhere and the roof trusses and joists were soaking wet.what they did too fix it was get a vent cap on the slates or roof tiles and flexi hosed from the extractor through the attic straight up too the vent.


----------



## waom (26 Aug 2008)

sueellen said:


> Why can it not be extracted from the fan out to the gutter/eaves(?) of the house?


 
Unfortunately the bathroom is in the middle of the house (semi-d), with skylight that is difficult to open (also lets in rain when open).


----------



## patspost (26 Aug 2008)

Folks,
I have been in a new house the last 4 years and the situation is as  descriubed below, ie steeam from bathroom into fax that is going to the attic.
So from what I read here this is not a god idea; Should I try adn connect this vent to the outside?
A piece of flexi pipe to a vent on the outside of the house?
All suggestions appreciated
Tks


----------



## sydthebeat (26 Aug 2008)

patspost said:


> Folks,
> I have been in a new house the last 4 years and the situation is as descriubed below, ie steeam from bathroom into fax that is going to the attic.
> So from what I read here this is not a god idea; Should I try adn connect this vent to the outside?
> A piece of flexi pipe to a vent on the outside of the house?
> ...


 
definitely

you may be able to connect it by flexi pipe to an outlet at the eaves, or even to a vent tile. [broken link removed]


----------



## jab1 (26 Aug 2008)

guys you could get a hole bored on your gable wall ,from the attic through too the outside ther are companies who specialise in hole boring get out the yellow pages, then connect the extractor and the hole with a flexi hose.


----------



## waom (27 Aug 2008)

jab1 said:


> guys you could get a hole bored on your gable wall ,from the attic through too the outside ther are companies who specialise in hole boring get out the yellow pages, then connect the extractor and the hole with a flexi hose.


 
Roof is hipped so unfortunately gable wall is not an option.

Have been told that to vent from ceiling fan to roof tile vent via flexi hose would need an extremely powerful (and noisy) fan.

Does anyone have any experience of velux operated by motor?


----------



## sydthebeat (27 Aug 2008)

waom said:


> Roof is hipped so unfortunately gable wall is not an option.
> 
> *Have been told that to vent from ceiling fan to roof tile vent via flexi hose would need an extremely powerful (and noisy) fan.*
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of velux operated by motor?


 
wouldnt necessarily agree.

the wind movement over the roof actually creates a 'suction' effect on the vent tile, passive stack vent work with this process. If anything you may need a less-powered fan


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Aug 2008)

sueellen said:


> Why can it not be extracted from the fan out to the gutter/eaves(?) of the house?





sydthebeat said:


> definitely
> 
> you may be able to connect it by flexi pipe to an outlet at the eaves, or even to a vent tile. [broken link removed]




We did ours some years ago with the venting going straight to the eaves.  No problems in the attic since although the noise of the fan drives me crazy.  We are inclined to leave the window open as I'm a fresh air freak. 

Regardless of this venting the steam still wrecks the paint.


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Aug 2008)

This thread may be relevant Position of bathroom extractor fan


----------



## bren1916 (27 Aug 2008)

I installed my ceiling fan via flexi pipe to eaves which works fine.
Only thing is there is a backdraft on occasion so I would suggest investing in a damper for the flexi pipe before installing it!


----------



## waom (27 Aug 2008)

bren1916 said:


> I installed my ceiling fan via flexi pipe to eaves which works fine.
> Only thing is there is a backdraft on occasion so I would suggest investing in a damper for the flexi pipe before installing it!


 
What are "the eaves"?  Does it refer to Fascia/Soffit?


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Aug 2008)

waom said:


> What are "the eaves"?  Does it refer to Fascia/Soffit?



Think so.


----------



## bren1916 (28 Aug 2008)

waom said:


> What are "the eaves"? Does it refer to Fascia/Soffit?


 
Yes it does sorry - I placed the grill directly above the bathroom window thru the soffit which was the handiest and shortest route possible.


----------



## huggy (1 Jun 2009)

Hi there

I came across this post just today.  I also have an extractor fan that feeds into the attic and does not go outside.  The house is 10 years old and the ensuite (where the extractor feeds from) is used at least twice a day for showers.  It worries me that the attic could be being damaged.

Who would I get to repair this and feed the extractor outside?  Builder, plumber, electrician?  I'm really not sure who to contact.

Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## sydthebeat (1 Jun 2009)

huggy said:


> Hi there
> 
> I came across this post just today.  I also have an extractor fan that feeds into the attic and does not go outside.  The house is 10 years old and the ensuite (where the extractor feeds from) is used at least twice a day for showers.  It worries me that the attic could be being damaged.
> 
> ...



anyone handy at diy...
theres many available these days...


----------



## janabiyah (29 Dec 2009)

The steam can be vented into the cold water tank in the attic. If this can be done it is the easiest solution


----------



## Leo (4 Jan 2010)

janabiyah said:


> The steam can be vented into the cold water tank in the attic. If this can be done it is the easiest solution


 
Unless condensed, this is still going to lead to increased condensation in the attic, and so is not a good idea.


----------



## colin79ie (15 Jan 2010)

I have read the posts here and just realised that my kitchen extractor must be venting into the eaves space. (dormer bungalow) I have tested this theory today and can hear the output of the fan through the small vents in the soffit outside the kitchen window. I have to get it sorted. I have access to this space but I am curious as to where to put the vent outside. Can I put it on the underside of the soffit board facing down at the ground and connect a flexi-pipe back to the fan in the kitchen? My soffits are aluminium. Is it easy to bore a suitable hole to take the vent fitting?


----------



## jeananne (18 Jan 2010)

Still stuck on shower fan venting into attic space - I have used flexiduct to bring it over near a soffitt vent but I know this will cause condensation inside the duct in the cold attic and anyway the steam won't exit the attic well (if at all) in a downward direction !!!
I am very hesitant to have a roof vent fitted, which I believe is the only correct solution - because I hate to intrefere with the integrity of the roof !!!
I've come across a site for "SHOWERDOME" - and wonder if anyone has one and if it works....it's a plastic dome that fits over the top of the shower so it keeps the hot moist air in there with you and doesn't let it escape into the room...so no condensation and no need for an extractor fan !!!
I'm getting to the stage where I was considering not using the extractor fan at all because I'd prefere to have  condensation  in the room where I can see it rather than up in the attic where it could do damage to the roof structure.
Any feedback greatly appreciated.


----------



## Leo (19 Jan 2010)

jeananne said:


> Still stuck on shower fan venting into attic space - I have used flexiduct to bring it over near a soffitt vent but I know this will cause condensation inside the duct in the cold attic


 
You could insulate the duct to minimise this.



jeananne said:


> it's a plastic dome that fits over the top of the shower so it keeps the hot moist air in there with you and doesn't let it escape into the room.


 
Fine so long as you don't open the enclosure door after your shower!


----------



## roker (19 Jan 2010)

Mine is already ducted to the soffit vents inside the attic, I was wondering if I could cut a hole in the soffit, There are lots of plastick fitting that could be made to slot in to this and take the ducting. Does the PVC soffit come out to work on, so that a hole can be made?


----------



## roker (22 Jan 2010)

Problem solved, had a builder in. There was a vent tile in the roof, practically above the shower, that the construction builders never used, so he obtained a plastic connector for the ducting that fixed into the vent tile and took the ducting up. about half hourd work.


----------

